# 66 Fury III



## rarefish383 (Nov 3, 2009)

After I took my 68 Cuda apart I was suffering from convertable withdrawl. A lady in church told my wife her sister had passed away and did she know anyone interested in the car. My wife asked me to help the estate sell the car, so I bought it. that's not what she meant! Oh Well, you know what the say about "begging forgiveness is easier than asking permission". It's a 66 Fury III with a 318 auto, cruise control, six way power bench seat, with new top, interior tires and exhaust. The paint is pretty poor and there's some rust in the rear quarters. Oh, and it only has 56 k on the odomter, Joe.


----------



## Dewaynep (Nov 4, 2009)

Aren't those Chevy Corvair hubcaps? Cool car by the way.


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 4, 2009)

sweet ride. just think the government whats all cars like this destroyed!


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 5, 2009)

Dewaynep said:


> Aren't those Chevy Corvair hubcaps? Cool car by the way.




No, they're Mopar hubcaps, they came fron the factory on R/T's and GTX's and were dealer options on Cuda's and Dart's, here's a pic of my 67 R/T with the same cps. Unfortunatly it's long gone, Joe.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 5, 2009)

I know I'd be shouting HALLELUJAH!!!!


----------



## Dewaynep (Nov 5, 2009)

These are the Chevy caps:



See the similarity?


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 5, 2009)

I see they are very similar. Where you can see the blue backing on yours, the Mopar ones are solid and painted black. They are seriously heavy. I wish mine were in as good of shape as yous appear to be, Joe.


----------

